# Saw this on Pinterest this evening....



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.purlbee.com/kitchener-stitch-tutorial/

I'd never heard of it before...interesting....


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I call it grafting/ use it for the toes of sox.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

cakes said:


> I call it grafting/ use it for the toes of sox.


I've never made sox.....


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

What a novel way of using the kitchner stitch! Love it!!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> I've never made sox.....


I have not either for a few years.........learnt to make them in primary school....my mum could knit sox without any pattern! with a real turned heel and grafted toes!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

I have seen it used to graft shoulder seems.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

If you knit sweaters in the round, you can use the kitcheners stitch for the shoulder seam. No bulky seams.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

It's also used in some patterns for the top of a hoodie. Endless possibilities, really.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

cakes said:


> I have not either for a few years.........learnt to make them in primary school....my mum could knit sox without any pattern! with a real turned heel and grafted toes!


Old school.... :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> Old school.... :thumbup:


oh yes!!!!!!!!!! talking about WW2 years.knitting sox for soldiers.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

cakes said:


> oh yes!!!!!!!!!! talking about WW2 years.knitting sox for soldiers.


We have it so good now...just think how women did it back in the day...before all these patterns!!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> We have it so good now...just think how women did it back in the day...before all these patterns!!!


mum could also bake all day without a cookbook I never saw a recipe book in my childhood home.........made her own sauces etc. bread, using potato water as a rising agent.

i could go on and on.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

cakes said:


> mum could also bake all day without a cookbook I never saw a recipe book in my childhood home.........made her own sauces etc. bread, using potato water as a rising agent.
> 
> i could go on and on.


My grandma did that, too....she could go out to her garden and make a meal out of what she gathered!!!...I miss that!!!


----------



## AmandaWong (Mar 17, 2013)

i ever saw it on a forum, it is a quick way for knitting?


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

i know it is the kitschner stitch but i always call it grafting too. i always use it when making a stole, i knit each half exactly the same then graft at the center so each end is the same. love this method..ty


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> If you knit sweaters in the round, you can use the kitcheners stitch for the shoulder seam. No bulky seams.


Was fortunate to learn of this when I first started knitting and have used it since on sweaters and just about anything that I want to combine. It leaves no bulky seam which is just what I was after when I found the Kitchner stitch


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is really neat... thanks for sharing.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Great visual! Thanks!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

It's a great way to alter things too - either adding length or taking length away without having to rip out or change a set pattern!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Phoenix...thank you for posting this tutorial....this is how I learned to kitchener which I needed to do to close a shrug.....I also want to say that all of the purlbee tutorials have been very helpful....
julie


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Bookmarked Thanks for link


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes that is grafting great way to join.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I make socks that "meet-in-the-middle" and use up all the yarn without having to guess how long to make the cuffs. I do a provisional cast on with the number of stitches required for the cuff; knit 3 or 4 rounds; then do the heel flap and the rest of the foot. 

Then cast on for the cuff and knit till there's just about 4 yards of yarn left. Put the provisional stitches on needles and use the Kitchener stitch to graft both halves together. I have just enough yarn remaining to save for repairs if needed!

This has saved me LOTS of headaches and trips to the frog pond (after many trips to the frog pond!).


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks. this looks really clear. i've never gotten the kitchener.

pzoe


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

I love Purl Bee patterns. I'm in the middle of knitting her Lovely Leaf Scarf at the moment so will have to learn the kitchener stitch to join it as its knitted in two pieces.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I did it (in the instructions then) when I made socks way back in the 40's and 50's.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

If I do the mattress stitch on the side seams, you can't really see them, so..would the Kitchener stitch be used on shoulder seams, or when is the best place to use it, and how do you get all the stitches on two needles? My pattern says to bind off, so I do and then there is nothing on the needles.


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

cakes said:


> oh yes!!!!!!!!!! talking about WW2 years.knitting sox for soldiers.


School children were invited to the Melbourne Town Hall one day during the war to knit sox. I can't remember how much knitting I completed. I do remember receiving a box of chocolates.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

That is how I sew up my toes on my socks. I love it.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

freesia792 said:


> If I do the mattress stitch on the side seams, you can't really see them, so..would the Kitchener stitch be used on shoulder seams, or when is the best place to use it, and how do you get all the stitches on two needles? My pattern says to bind off, so I do and then there is nothing on the needles.


The only use of the Kitchener stitch is when joining live stitches. You could use the stitch to join shoulder seams, but you would have to have the same number of stitches on the back and front, otherwise, it wouldn't work.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Such an interesting stitch.


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

Use this technique on my socks and once you get the hang of it, you really can't tell that there was a seam.


----------

